

A case for non-ad revenue on the web. - olefoo
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/06/01/a-case-for-non-ad-revenue-on-the-web/

======
sosuke
This works well for any product where there isn't a almost as good free
alternative available. The iPhone example doesn't work well because it doesn't
add to the case for the non-ad revenue _web_ as there hasn't been an example
of ad based apps having a large success.

